
How to Hear Like a Champion Birder (2017) - Tomte
http://nautil.us/issue/50/emergence/how-to-hear-like-a-champion-birder
======
dforrestwilson
We live on the edge of forest and prairie so we have a weird confluence of
birds here.

On several nights I have heard an owl hooting in our backyard, and was hoping
for a tool like this! Instead I ended up generating a list of several likely
species and listening to the sounds of each on YouTube. Finally I was able to
ID it as a Barred Owl, and sometimes we see it as a distant wingspan swooping
low over the field behind our house.

You could use this app to correlate migrations and habitat ranges. Someday we
could even use it to identify individual members of their populations.
Imagine!

We are on the cusp of being able to track animal populations and health.

I think it could be cool to have an app that gives you a real idea of what
lives around you and where (~15 deer, ~3 coyotes, 2 Cooper’s hawks, etc).
Maybe one could monetize it to pest control agencies?

~~~
jcims
I wonder if you could do something like FlightRadar for birds. People put
microphones outside and run detection software. Some kind of ml runs to
extract chirps and calls and sends those to a central location to ID them.

